# 1984 533i



## rmcq2000 (Sep 27, 2007)

I need info on the good and bad of this model.533i .Presently have audi and know very little about the reliability or issues related to this (and most) BMW's.It's to replace a high milage Audi 90 of mine .inexpensive ,but needs body work in some areas.The car starts and runs nice ,no smoke.Brakes? shocks? steering components?
Was this a good model??
Thanks 
Bob


----------

